# Crazy Bettas!



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey, betta fans! EN55 here! Yes, I am back form my break. So, I decided to make this thread! 

I want you guys to tell me what CRAZY things your betta does! You can include pictures and/or videos! The crazy thing could be cute, funny, silly, annoying etc. Bettas do silly things, so let's talk about it!

I'll start. My betta, Mr Jingles, likes to make rolls of poop and play with them. Of course, he's upset when I clean the tank, and he finds no poop. Now it's your turn!

What crazy things do your bettas do?


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Mine's more in the scary region simply because it deals with Ratchet.

I let Ratchet see both Lyra and Moonshoes yesterday from his new tank. There were 2 plates of glass and an inch of space between the tanks, but he still managed to see Lyra and get very aggressive (So much that I have never seen him quite like he was). At first he flared and danced for her like he usually does for the ladies, but when she failed to take notice he tried to attack her. He was biting the side of his aquarium right where she was behind and flipping out of the water in an attempt to get to her.

I guess this is simply another reason why he will never spawn ever. If any female ruined a bubble nest he built or didn't react the way he wanted to his dancing, I feel they would soon be in shreds if they were together for breeding.

It's also cemented that Ratchet will get no tank mates ever as well. He's such a meanie.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

One of my boys got stuck upside down between and under some rocks in his tank.. which really isn't unusual for that one, he tends to always get stuck somewhere.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

My boy Tybalt has issues with the divider that separates him from his neighbor. He's always swimming along the bottom of it, messing with the gravel trying to find a way past it. Silly guy is just so determined!


----------



## Thesharpestlives (Oct 2, 2011)

my Boy zipper loves to pick up rocks, carry them to the top of his tank,drop them, and chase them  Hes quite a character


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

One of my baby girls (Dahlia) is absolutely the definition of crazy.. or at least "rabid". Ever since I got her (for my birthday ) if I put my finger anywhere around her she tries to bite it.. even through the glass she'll attack. She's almost jumped out of her bowl a few times when taking the cover off. I think she might have fish ADHD :shock: and could use some anger fish management.


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Phew! Wow! Crazy! LOL! Great stories!


----------



## Memphis (Nov 5, 2011)

Kratos has a lot of personality for a fish like him. First day when I brought him home he was already causing trouble. I never get tired of watching him swimming around in the bowl finding silly things to amuse himself with. 

There is this one fake plant that he loves playing limbo with the lower leaves. I caught him many times squeezing under the leaf, pop out on the other side, and does it again couple times.

Feeding time is very amusing watching him stalk his food and attacks it like a little Piranha. Sometime he spits it out, and dives at when it floats down it to finish it off. 

And he does not like the chopstick I use to fish out the uneaten food he has lying on the bottom. Every time time it touches the water, he attacks it, or flares when he sees it near his bowl


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

One of my girls, Velvet is quite the character, She will steal food from the shrimps, they managed to find a few pieces of blood worms yesterday, she stole like 3 small bits of worm. IT was so funny, and kinda sad for the shrimps.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

My girls like to catch the cory pellets and play mouthball with it. My boss female, Medea, will grab it and swim around with it until she figures out it is too big to swallow, then bite out a chunk and throw it away with a toss of her head. Another girl will catch it and repeat, right through all 6 of them.
It's a wonder the cories ever get any food.


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Heehee! Cool stories! Very interesting! I love it how bettas have tons of different personalities!


----------



## TaraVictor (Nov 5, 2011)

Victor gets stuck in this plant a lot. I even managed to get a picture of it one day:









Then if I tap on the glass a little, he wriggles his way out.

Crazy or what? xD


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Ratchet now has live anacharis in his tank. I was worried that he'd try to assert himself as the dominant life in the tank. I worried correctly.

I just watched Ratchet stalk, grab, and tear a chunk of anacharis off of the stalk. Congratulations on "killing" that inanimate object, Ratchet. I hope you feel proud.

He's also attacked the moss ball and the heater. I guess they learned their lesson better than that anacharis.


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hmm. CrAzY! Thanks for the picture! That gives me an idea of what's going on LOL!


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

My guy got mad at me when I went to do his water change. He had just built up a decent bubble nest and when the water started to get lower in the tank, he got a little upset and started flaring and circling the siphon. He almost got himself siphoned since I was fighting a kinking hose today. OO'. He's never attacked the siphon before.


----------



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)

Whenever i stick my finger into Itachi's tank, he'll bite me. I find it kind of cute. Its like. "GRRR unknown object invading territory! ATTACK!" but he never wins.


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Great stories! :3


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Lelouch I'm positive has OCD he obsesses over EVERYTHING in his tank and if I go to take something out he will bite me. Repeatedly until I leave it alone and will push rocks with his head until everything's how Lulu loves it.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

not sure if mine is scary or crazy, could be both. if i feed my marble DT a pellet (50%) or a flake too large for his mouth, he'd take it and run away a bit to eat it. he's so intent on swimming away he often hits the tank wall when turning away.


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Very cute! My betta, Johnny, will swim around like crazy when I simply touch the food container. Once I touch it, he knows it's feeding time! He swims around and does tricks! It's amazing!

And, my other male betta Mr. Jingles pushes his rocks around and keeps it organized. The rocks are a little big for him, so he could be pushing it for hours! It's adorable!

Can't wait to hear more crazy betta stories!!


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I wish my bettas would push rocks (or anything!) around. So cute!


----------



## DaveC (Apr 4, 2011)

Liberace loves to use those flowing white pectorals of his to scull himself aroun his tank. They look so much like lacey cuffs that they gave him his name.


----------



## steftravels (Dec 1, 2011)

Coro is pretty new so I haven't figured out much about him yet but he seems to like to peek out of his tunnel when I'm cleaning. He just sticks his head out to see what I'm doing, then goes back in. I could see his little eyes shifting around to see what was up.


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Heehee! Great stories!! 

When it's in the morning, my female Stellaluna swims around in circles... So when she swims in circles, I know she's hungry! It's kind of scary because sometimes she jumps in the air. I have a glass cover on top just in case! When I feed her, she goes in her little castle and sleeps!


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Everytime I change my girl Shimmer's tank, when I put her back in she rearranges everything. Once I awoke in the middle of the night to find she had shoved over her house! She's just a little girl but she pushed the whole house over! She will rearrange all the gravel and pebbles until they are just the way she likes it.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have one male that is always staring at me with this creepy eyes


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

If I get a drop of water on the side of Mr. Bubbles tank, he'll chase it until it hits the shelf. xD Then he keeps staring to try and see it. It's soo cute! x] He also stares at me when I'm sitting near him


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL! I literally love these! SO CUTE! I can just imagine what goes on!


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

And I totally love the name Mr. Bubbles!! Adorable!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

These are hilarious! The funniest thing Gilbert does is when I feed him he grabs the food, swims over to the other side of the tank at high speed, and then eats it. Then glares at me xD


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL! that's really cute!


----------



## atrieisan (Jan 29, 2012)

My old betta Panseru used to always play games with me. If I ran my finger along the outside of the tank he'd chase it untill he got bored. (which took forever!) He also would chase anything shiny that passed by his line of sight! 
He also had some quirks around feeding time. (He was smarter than he looked!) He began to recognize the little food container and would get all excited when he saw it. Then he'd practically leap out of the water for the food. Grab it, take it down towards the bottom, then spit it out and dart after it, and repeat.
(Sadly I lost Panseru last year due to a number of health issues... poor guy. He had such personality)

Shibuya doesn't seem to have much going for him. He's relatively skittish and prefers to hide if I ever go near the tank. But If I ever have him near the other betta tank he pitches a fit!

As for Tsukasa, I dunno as of yet. I just got him a few hours ago! Cept for the fact that he's always hungry.


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Really? That's amazing! I'm so sorry to hear about Panseru... he sounded like a little cutie! Thanks for sharing!


----------

